# Hülse im Sitzrohr beim Mercury



## Eisenfaust (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo. Bergwerk klemmt die Sattelstütze mit einer Hülse. Die Hülse weist einen Schlitz auf, der bei mir schon bei Lieferung gegenüber des Schlitzes am Sitzrohr liegt. Ein Radhändler sagte mir heute, daß dies zu eine Zweipunkteklemmung führen würde, die sehr schlecht für Hülse, Rahmen und Sattelstütze wäre, ich solle bitte beide Schlitze zur Deckung bringen.

Wenn Bergwerk die Hülse mit Schlitz auf Stellung 'gegenüber' des Schlitzes im Sitzrohr anbringt, wird das einen Grund haben. Also, was tun spricht Zeus? Ist es so, wie mir vermittelt wurde oder hat man sich bei Bergwerk etwas bei gedacht, als man die Hülse so, wie sie jetzt eingesetzt ist, eingebaut hat?

Danke im voraus,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (25. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe mich auch mit meinem BW-Händler darüber unterhalten. Allerdings benutzte er nicht den ziemlich unbekannten, eher subjektiven Terminus "Zweipunkteklemmung". Die Kräfte wirken solange die Hülse im Rahmen kein größeres Spiel hat doch sicher trotz diametraler Stellung weitgehend gleichmäßig zirkulär. Seitens meines Händlers wurden keinerlei bemerkenswerte Nachteile bei der gegenüberliegenden Anordnung der Schlitze bzgl. Rahmen und Sattelstütze erwähnt, welche sollten das denn sein würde hier interessieren? Es wird doch wohl deswegen nicht zu Brüchen kommen, oder kennt jemand solche Fälle? Die gegenüberliegende Anordnung erfolgt bei meinem Mercury - zusammen mit dem Syntace Little Joe + einer Abdeckfolie über dem äußeren Schlitz - aufgrund des besseren Schutzes vor eindringendem Schmutz/Feuchtigkeit zum Wohle des Rahmeninneren. Lang lebe das Mercury!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (25. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir ist die Hülse gerade andersherum eingebaut. Sie läßt sich auch nicht verdrehen oder herausziehen (bombenfest).

Was nun richtig sein soll?? Keine wirkliche Ahnung aber Schlitze in Deckung bringen scheint mir richtig...


----------



## Boandl (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

auch bei mir decken sich die beiden Schlitze und ich bilde mir ein, das sich die Stütze so leichter klemmen läst. Vor Allem wegen der Reibung, die bei versetztem Schlitz zwischen Hülse und Sattelrohr auftreten muss.


----------



## ratzvadder (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Auch bei mir liegen die Schlitze übereinander , alles andere macht auch
keinen Sinn.
Auf jeden Fall musst Du den Schlitz in der Hülse mit einem zähen Fett
auffüllen.Denn genau hier ist das Leck wo sich dein Rahmen mit Wasser
füllt, wenn Du im Regen fährst oder nach einer Schlammschlacht mit einem
Wasserschlauch reinigst. Das Wasser läuft schön an der Sattelst. runter
und genau in diesen Schlitz.In meinen Augen wäre es sehr sinnvoll wenn
die Hülse nicht auf die ganze Länge geschlitzt wäre , sondern nur zur Hälfte.
Am besten gleich lang wie der Rahmen. Dann wär schluss mit absaufen.
Verbesserungsvorschlag an Bergwerk!


----------



## Nomercy (25. Februar 2004)

Mit Fett muß man äusserlich an der Stelle nicht arbeiten, sogar die Sattelstützenklemme kann nochmals um 180 Grad (mit Hebel nach hinten und Schlitz nach vorne) versetzt werden, die Kräfte übertragen sich völlig gleichmäßig, auch ohne optische Deckung. Bei mir funktionierts und reinweg überhaupt nichts leidet darunter ;-). Wo sollte ich denn noch nach Sinn suchen, außer in der Funktionalität und Haltbarkeit? 

P.S.: Ähnlich wie auch bei anderen Schnellspannern, treten hier keine bzw. kaum Reibungskräfte zwischen den Materialphasen auf. Sonst müßte man - Himmel bewahre - z.B. mit derben Lackschäden unter einer Sattelstützenklemme rechnen. Es wird im wesentlichen ein Kraftmoment über die elastischen Eigenschaften des Materials - welche der Schlitz gewährleistet - übertragen. Dies geschieht mit einem im rechten Winkel nach innen gerichteten Vektor. Es ist also physikalisch egal an welcher Stelle sich der Schlitz befindet. Anderenfalls müßte bei Nicht-Deckung zwangsläufig eine deutliche Fehlfunktion auftreten. Und das ist definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## Micki (26. Februar 2004)

Warum schickt ihr nicht mal eben eine email an Bergwerk und klärt die Frage mit denen? Die müssens doch (hoffentlich) wissen.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Nomercy (26. Februar 2004)

@Micki: Dies ist DAS Hersteller- "Forum von Bergwerk Bikes..." Ausserdem kommt mein Mercuryrahmen so aufgebaut von dort und ich setze voraus: korrekt im Sinne der Entwickler montiert.


----------



## Netzwerker (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Nomercy,

alles klar bei Dir? Aber Micky hat recht. Ich habe in den letzten Postings nie einen der Bergwerker als Antwortgeber gesehen. Wobei ich schon zufällig gesehen habe das Anthony online war.

Scheiß Wetter, es schneit und das Bike steht im Keller, ich will keinen Schnee mehr!!!!!!!!!!  

Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. Februar 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mich auch mit meinem BW-Händler darüber unterhalten. Allerdings benutzte er nicht den ziemlich unbekannten, eher subjektiven Terminus "Zweipunkteklemmung". Die Kräfte wirken solange die Hülse im Rahmen kein größeres Spiel hat doch sicher trotz diametraler Stellung weitgehend gleichmäßig zirkulär. Seitens meines Händlers wurden keinerlei bemerkenswerte Nachteile bei der gegenüberliegenden Anordnung der Schlitze bzgl. Rahmen und Sattelstütze erwähnt, welche sollten das denn sein würde hier interessieren? Es wird doch wohl deswegen nicht zu Brüchen kommen, oder kennt jemand solche Fälle? Die gegenüberliegende Anordnung erfolgt bei meinem Mercury - zusammen mit dem Syntace Little Joe + einer Abdeckfolie über dem äußeren Schlitz - aufgrund des besseren Schutzes vor eindringendem Schmutz/Feuchtigkeit zum Wohle des Rahmeninneren. Lang lebe das Mercury!



Ich pflichte Boandls 'Einbildung' bei, bestätige es aber empirisch. Trotzdem kann das aber nicht Lösung des Problems sein, es geht zwar leichter, aber heißt das automatisch, daß es damit besser ist? Ich weiß es nicht und grübele die ganze Zeit darüber nach, wie man das Problem theoretisch mathematisch/physikalisch lösen könnte. Ich habe mir überlegt, daß es eigentlich jeweils zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen muß, nämlich zu besagter Zweipunkteklemmung, wenn man eine geschlitzte Hülse verwendet. Aber die Hülse ist immer geschlitzt, also kommt es immer zu einer elliptischen Verformung und damit stets zu mathematisch gesehen zwei belasteten Punkten. Basta. Das kann aber nicht des Problems Lösung sein. Vielleicht ist die Frage auch nur Sturm im Wasserglas und der Händler hat mir eine Sache vermittelt, von der er selber nicht so den Durchblick hatte. 

Wenn Bergwerk die Hülse so wie eingesetzt eben einsetzt, wird sich bei denen schon jemand gedanken darüber gemacht haben - ansonsten haben sie nämlich das Problem, daß bei Rahmenbruch am Sattelrohr ein neuer Rahmen fällig ist (sofern man zeigen könnte, daß diese Art der Montage ungünstig ist und zum bruch führen kann). Daß die Frage nach der Belastbarkeit nicht trivial ist, belegen eigentlich die vielen Probleme am Sattelrohr in Zusammenhang mit Hülsen. Hatte Bergwerk nicht auch mal eine Weile große Probleme eben wegen dieser Hülse? 

Ist auch egal, es war eine Frage, ich bin sehr verunsichert, ich möchte nicht, daß mein 'Liebling' wegen dieser Kleinigkeit den Rahmentod stirbt. Ich lasse die Hülse erst mal so, wie sie ist.

HILFE!

Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (26. Februar 2004)

1.) Na gut. Obwohl ich bei meiner Meinung bleibe, gebe ich mich demokratisch überstimmt und fahre halt mit meinem "falsch" montierten Bike weiter.

2.) @Eisenfaust: Genau, ein Sturm im Wasserglas. Doch es tat gut, darüber gesprochen zu haben.

3.) @Netzwerker: Alles klar! Aber in der Tat: ein SCHEISS-WETTER!

P.S.: Die Betreuung hier seitens BW (ob mit oder ohne Begründung) ist derzeit einfach nur schlecht, gerade jetzt in der Bastelzeit, Mann-Oh-Mann. Bis auf 1-2 Posts war Anthony seit Wochen nicht mehr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich meine, wenn die Sattelklemme geschlossen wird, veringert sich der Umfang Derselben. Gleichzeitig muss sich der Umfang des Sattelrohr´s und der, wenn vorhanden, Hülse. Der Schlitz in Sattelrohr und Hülse dient als "Parkplatz", für das am Umfang nicht mehr benötigte Material. Aus diesem Grund meine ich, das bei entgegengesetzten Schlitzen,eine gegenläufige Bewegung von Sattelrohr und Hülse stattfindet, auch wenn diese sehr gering ist. Eine Zweipunktklemmung sehe ich nicht, eben wegen der Umfangsverminderung. Nur am "Restschlitz" klemmt nichts.


----------

